# Show us your "Spring Flowers"



## MT Stringer

Bluebonnets, Indian Blankets, what-have-you. Shoot 'em and show 'em in this thread.

Heh, Heh, I don't even have any to post. Hope to make a Bluebonnet run next week.
Mike


----------



## Arlon

Got a few with my point and shoot during lunch a few days ago.

Goldenwave:









Black Foot Daisy:









Chocolate Daisy:


----------



## MichaelW

Mesquite bloom, Paint Brush and a couple I don't recall the name of. Took
these in the Choke Canyon area last week.


----------



## MT Stringer

Let me start with a disclaimer. It has really been dry and the Bluebonnets are few and far in between. At least on my road trip to Chappell Hill, on to Washington on the Brazos and then across to Independence. There were a few fields (fenced of course) but not really any place I felt comfortable stopping and draggin' the grand baby out to take a few shots. The pics below were taken at the state park and there weren't many more than what you see. 230 mile round trip. Kinda disappointing, but we still had fun with the little scoot. 

Hope you like 'em.
Mike


----------



## Tucsonred

Well Stringer, that's about the pretty little "flower" I've ever seen!!


----------



## sandybottom

I know what you mean, Mike. I was hoping to get some Bluebonnet landscape shots on my trip up to Smithville this past weekend. 
I wasn't going to give up until I got a nice shot of many or just one.
Also I included another I have here at the house. Not sure the name of it.


----------



## jlatigo

No blue bonnets here but this what we had around the house


----------



## Fisher Lou

This plant looks like a giant purple clover patch with pink flowers. It originates in Brazil. We have them planted in a flower box. I think we got them at Lowes a couple of years ago. They come back every year.

Purple Shamrock, "Oxalis regnellii"


----------



## MichaelW

*A few more*

Took all but the 3rd one around the house. The 3rd I believe is a type of
Salvia but not sure. They remind me of Orchids.


----------



## jlatigo

here's another, dont know what it is but i like it?


----------



## Arlon

White mist flower:









Unknown, growing in a corner of the yard:


----------



## MT Stringer

Looking good. Y'all keep 'em coming.


----------



## Texas T

*From San Juan Capistrano*

.


----------



## Texas T

.


----------



## Arlon

Love that purple coneish looking flower in there (last one in the first set). I want some of those!

Yucca was putting out some buds today..


----------



## MT Stringer

And now for an update.
I drove from the Houston area to Austin this weekend via HWY 290. I didn't seen any Bluebonnets. Although I wasn't trying to find some to shoot, it was still disappointing to see what the dry weather has done to the flowers. I went to shoot the Southwest Preparatory Conference Boys LAX State Championships at St. Andrews Episcopal High School. Hope to post a few pics later.


----------



## Tortuga

Kind of an "Old Houston Tradition"...azaleas...two weeks of beauty...followed by 50 weeks of WORK....


----------



## MichaelW

A few more spring blooms.


----------



## Brent

Catalpa blossom. I never really noticed before.....


----------



## YakMan

*pic*









playing in the yard this morn


----------



## PESCADOR3

*bee-utiful sunflower*

Caught these last year


----------



## MichaelW

Haven't had the camera out all week until this evening. This one is blooming like crazy out in the garden.


----------



## Brent

And my cactus...


----------



## Tate

Here are a few of mine with my point and click...




























Tate


----------



## West Bay Wader

*Plumerias & Roses*

Plumeria in the back yard and a rose at the Cliff Lede Winery in Napa, CA


----------



## Shoalwater17

Passion Flowers growing along my fence.


----------



## Slip

*Plumeria*

Rainbow Plumeria


----------



## Arlon

I think spring is about done, we need a new subject..


----------



## Slip

Your right Arlon, I didn't even notice the Spring part. Mine should have been more late summer as was just recent.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

free image hosting


free image hosting


jpg image hosting


----------



## DickyT

My daughter gave me her old Pentax K110D this past weekend. It is mt first non point and shoot digital. I do not have a manuel for it so trying to figure it out before I get a Canon.
I got batteries and took my first pic today.


----------



## MichaelW

*South of SA*

Took a couple of quick shots on the way back from Choke Canyon. The whole area is blooming like crazy.


----------



## MT Stringer

Yes it has. Nice colors.


----------



## Arlon

Looking through these, what a difference a year makes. We had a lot last year but West Texas is still parched and there just aren't any this year. Found this one yesterday.. Notice the condition of the prickly pear..


----------



## griz

*A few from Granite Shoals*

Here are some blue's I shot around the block here in Granite Shoals.





































Griz


----------



## MT Stringer

*Bluebonnets 2012*

Went looking for Bluebonnets and found some north of Chappell Hill.
Mike


----------



## southtxspirit

*Flower Pics*

*Hi guys. I am a wildlife photography enthusiast- this is my first photo post here, let me just say I am blessed to be a member of 2coolfishing!! Have a great week!*


----------



## shunter2005

*Some pics from our trip to San Francisco, Napa and Sonoma*

Took a little vino vacation to California two weeks ago. Unfortunately, it didn't work for me. The wife and friends sipped wine and I sipped Crown Reserve. Took a couple of snaps along the way. Very lovely out there in Wine Country. Lots of great roses planted near the vines.

I was curious and asked why roses were grown near the grapes. Answer: Keeps the bugs off the grapes.

Now, that's good information to have.....Ron White.


----------



## MichaelW

*Colorado flowers*

All found around the prairie land in Colorado. I don't know what any of them are, just enjoyed finding them and photographing them.


----------



## Brent

My annual cactus flower contribution...


----------



## Johnnycb

Better late than never....... from this spring near Marble Falls


----------



## MichaelW

Nice shot. I like the way the sun is coming through.


----------



## Mantaray

Saw this thread a little late. Here is my flower.


----------



## jameswilson799

Mind blowing pics guys! I loved them all!


----------



## Reel-Lady

*Hill Country Blue Bonnets*

This was taken on our Easter trip to the Hill Country.


----------



## verylon

*Last year and this*

across the road from my house last year with my fishing partner, and today Wisteria in my yard with my buddy under it all. Even have peach blooms on the trees in my yard now, hope it does not freeze


----------



## keeper1960

*flowers*

shot these this past saturday


----------



## tbendbound

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MadOwl

*the color blue*

This is one that I stumbled on in the mountains around Kabul, Afghanistan. As much rain as we've had this past month, you'd think there'd be more wild flowers to be found, but there's just not that many around. Enjoy!


----------



## PuddlePirate

South Texas


----------



## PuddlePirate




----------



## Amilan

MichaelW said:


> Mesquite bloom, Paint Brush and a couple I don't recall the name of. Took
> these in the Choke Canyon area last week.


Your pictures looks like those taken by a professional photographer.Great photography by you.You have much knowledge about it.


----------



## M

*Near Brenham*

Near Brenahm


----------



## tentcotter

2 from Hawaii & 1 from SLP


----------



## MT Stringer

Looking good. Tis the season. Keep 'em coming.
Mike


----------



## griz

*First Bluebonnet in yard*

Just spotted it yesterday. First of the year. Looks like it might be an excellent season for the blues.










Griz


----------



## tentcotter

Dudney Nature Center-League City


----------



## 7701mistyc

*Wildflowers in Whitehall, TX*

Just a few I got last weekend in whitehall, in a friends pasture! it was just amazing!!


----------



## FLATSDADDY

*Here are some shots*

I took some pics with a Canon Mark III and a 24-120 mm Lens.

Day was real windy and had a hard time getting things into focus.

I am still getting used to this new camera body.

Getting technique down is a bit f challenge but needed as this camera exposes poor technique real quick.


----------



## Arlon

I can't believe this thread has been going on for 3 years and there are only 6 pages.

Some from West Texas..

King of the thistle









Globe mallow that just popped up in the yard. 









Alfalfa that comes up in the yard from time to time.


----------



## MichaelW

that last shot is great. Nice work.


----------



## camowag

*Iris Around the House*

Just playin with the Sig 150 on the D7000


----------



## big22




----------



## MichaelW

*First bloom today.*

First Lilly to bloom in the garden.


----------



## GoneFish'n

*Back Yard Beauty*

I'd appreciate any comments
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Prof. Salt

My wife has me plant most of our garden for butterflies. This Giant Sulphur just hatched out of its chrysalis and stopped to fuel up before leaving.


----------



## deano77511

Anyone have any of these ?






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

